# My lil girl loves me



## Cozybunny (Jun 7, 2011)

It's meee Cozy again. I like ta show off my pics. Dis is my sweet wittle girl ... she loves to hug me and kiss me. :bunnyheart


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 8, 2011)

Sarah, BEAUTIFUL pictures.

Your daughter is absolutely stunning. Her hair is the same colour as Cozy's fur.

Susan:bunny19


----------



## jujub793 (Jun 8, 2011)

Aww they both look so "cozy" together


----------



## Cozybunny (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks so much. Yeah, when I took these pics I really noticed how much her hair color matches Cozy's fur!!


----------

